# here's my third :)



## Cynnicole (Apr 24, 2012)

*whoopsie, didnt read the rules first *

Ok, just a brief introduction, I just turned 32 years old, I work for a non-profit organization doing counseling and court advocacy for abused women and children, and I live in a very rural area of SC. Oh and the most important part - I have a kitty named Caleb, who is absolutely my heart and soul!! I do not have children and Im divorced, and he's been with me for the past 10 years. Hes helped me through some of the hardest times in my life, has licked away my tears, and has given me more laughter, companionship, and comfort than anyone else in my life has. Ive recently had some problems arise in his health, and was looking for some helpful advice from a few other kitty parents b/c Im terrified Im not doing teh right thing for him and feel like my heart is absolutely breaking!


----------



## Cynnicole (Apr 24, 2012)

apparently you need to make 3 posts, so I just wanted to say that Im grateful to find a community that loves kitties as much as I do!!! Ive been going through some personal issues with my handsome furbaby, am looking forward to any advice ya'll are able to give during this difficult time


----------



## Kitty Cristoff (Apr 24, 2012)

Good Luck and kitty prayers to you and your furbaby! There are some pretty knowledgeable people on here that I'm sure could lend you some advice. Enjoy your week rcat


----------



## MeowFace (Apr 24, 2012)

> Hes helped me through some of the hardest times in my life, has licked away my tears, and has given me more laughter, companionship, and comfort than anyone else in my life has.


I feel ya on that one! My cats are not only my kids, but my best friends!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. This is a great place and you will learn a lot. Although I have two grown daughters, my Orry is my baby, too. He'll be 4 in August. My husband and I couldn't imagine our lives without him.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

welcome! you will find tons of help and advice here for your baby. our Angel is our baby, too. no human kids. we adopted her at 10 1/2. it's like adopting a 30 year old kid with a good job already. what a cinch! ha ha!


----------



## CooperAndCharlie (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm going to piggyback on this thread for my third post, too. I'd comment on my own intro post but it's nowhere to be found. So once again, hi everyone!


----------



## Ailbhe (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope he's doing okay=)


----------



## Aviara (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Caleb sounds like an angel, and I hope everything is alright. I'm sure with your concern and love for him you are doing the right thing!


----------



## catparty (May 4, 2012)

Poor Caleb, I hope things turn out well for you and him.


----------

